# Koifutter aus Getreide?



## bayernhoschi (26. Aug. 2013)

Hallo

Ich hab von einem Arbeitskollegen 30 Kg Triticale bekommen.

Er hat gesagt:"Hier, für deine Fische!"

Jetzt frag ich mich, kann ich das verwenden

Da es geschrotet ist, hab ich mir überlegt das ganze mit Trockenost, Honigpops, Seidenraupen, Paprika u.s.w. "aufzupeppen".

Das Ganze dann mittels Gelantine zu Platten verarbeiten.

Da kann ich dann in verschieden große Stücke brechen, je nachdem wie ich es brauche.

Ist das jetzt ne gute Idee, oder bin ich gerade völlig daneben

Ach so, hier steht noch was(Ist ja nicht jeder Landwirt)http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%97Triticale


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

Ralph,

sich nur von Getreide (Kohlehydrate) zu ernähren, sollte zu einer starken Gewichtszunahme führen.
Das ganze dann mit Kohlehydraten aufzupeppen, ist sicher eine gute Option schnell die nicht unbedingt erwünschte schnelle Zunahme zu erreichen.

Bei Koi sollte eine langfristig ausgewogene Ernährung im Vordergrund stehen, damit ein langes Leben und ein gesundes Wachstum möglich ist.

Im Sommer, bei den entsprechenden Temperaturen, kann das eine Option sein.
Wenn du nur noch Toastbrot futterst, kannst du die Zunahme deines Bauchumfangs schnell feststellen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

Hallo Jörg,
war ja nicht als "Alleinfutter" gedacht.

Ich hatte ja auch an die Mischung mit Obst/Gemüse gedacht.

Ich hab halt gemeint, wäre mal ne Willkommende Abwechslung.

Wer ist schon jeden Tag gerne Fleisch? 

Wenn die von mir genannten Platten tiefgekühlt werden, sind die doch sehr lange haltbar



> Zunahme deines Bauchumfangs schnell feststellen.



Mist: Meine Frau hat mitgelesen und gesagt: Siehste, mach mehr Sport


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

Hallo Ralph,
Honigpops, Seidenraupen und "Gerstensaft" klingt nicht nach einer ausgewogenen Ernährung. 
Die Kalorienbomben sind im Sommer sicher, bei ausreichend Sport, auch für Koi noch vertretbar.

Koi sind wechselwarm und können den Zucker bei kälteren Temperaturen schlechter verwerten.
Verfüttere das besser kurzfristig und im Herbst eher "Low carp".

Wegen der "Wampe" mach dir keine Gedanken. Damit hast du doch nur mehr Oberfläche zum "Liebhaben". 
"Ein großes Herz braucht auch viel Platz!".  Den Spruch habe ich am WE gehört.


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

das bei mir ist kein Speck, das ist erotische Nutzfläche


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

Aber die Idee zum "zwischendurch" dazufüttern, gerade im Spätsommer auf Vorbereitung für den Winter bzw. im Frühjahr zum Fütterungsstart ist doch gar nicht so verkehrt. Da wird doch "Energie" benötigt, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

[OT]Bei der Nutzfläche verstehe ich Frauen auch wieder nicht? Meine war Anfang des Jahres größer und ich fragte, ob ich die wieder anpassen soll.
Die Antwort kann man sich denken, obwohl ich das durch ein paar extra "Hopfenkaltgetränke" bequem geschafft hätte. [/OT]

Das mit der Energie ist Grundsätzlich schon richtig aber unter 15° können Koi die Kohlenhydrate nicht mehr so gut in Fett umwandeln. Daher ist leichter verdauliche Nahrung zum Aufbau der Fettreserven im Herbst besser.
Während des Somers können diese natürlich zugefüttert werden, wobei eine ausgewogene Mischung Sinn macht, damit alle Nährstoffe vorhanden sin.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

Hey ihr Zwei,

also ich denke, wenn man das geschrotete Getreide wie Bulgur aufbereitet (in Wasser eingeweicht und aufgequollen), sollte das als gelegentliches Alleinfutter im Herbst oder Frühjahr okay sein.
Mir wurde vor kurzem erst gesagt, dass Honigpops ein ideales Frühlingsaufpeppfutter ist ... ist ja aber auch nichts anderes als mit Luft versetztes Getreide.

Ausprobieren ... würde ich sagen 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

Also,
ich hatte ja vor, das ganze mit Trockenobst, Honigpops(hab auch gehört das die nicht so schlecht sein sollen),
eine Handvoll Seidenraupen, Paprika, __ Reis, Schrimps, Wasserflöhe, Bachflohkrebse(Diese drei Gefriergetrocknet)
Wassermelone, u.s.w. zu mischen.
Das Ganze durch den Fleischwolf, dann mittels Gelantine zu Tafeln verarbeiten und dann einzufrieren.
Sollte recht lange haltbar sein und bei Bedarf taue ich was auf und verfütter es.

Natürlich nur als Ergänzung, als Alleinfutter scheint es mir dann doch ungeeignet.

Und nur im Sommer ab 15 Grad Wassertemp. , mit "Winterfutter" bin ich noch gut eingedeckt.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

Naja, ich würde es zu Mehl mahlen und dann mit Vitaminen (Sanostol), Lachsöl und solchem Zeug (müßte mich damit beschäftigen) mischen ... durch ne Nudelpresse oder eine Kartoffelquetsche drücken und dann in kleine Stücke schneiden. Alles trocknen lassen/oder einfrieren und dann verfüttern. 
Müßte dann allerdings aufgrund der dichten Beschaffenheit absinken ... also nix für die warmen Tage.

Obst und so was würde ich nicht rein machen. So was steht nicht auf der normalen Speisekarte eines Fisches.
Seidenraupen, Shrimps etc. haben viel Proteine und sollten erst ab ca. 20°C Wassertemperatur gegeben werden, weil nur ab da verdaulich. 
Wenn Du Fisch mit rein machen willst, dann frischen Fisch und dann geht auch wirklich nur einfrieren.

__ Reis ist so etwas ähnliches wie das Getreide was Du ja hast ... würde ich nicht reintun, wäre doppelt gemoppelt, hat ja auch nur Kohlehydrate und nix weiter.

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koifutter aus Getreide?*

Hallo 
Mein kleiner hat gern Brötchen


----------

